

Why Women Live Longer Than Men - A Pictorial - GIMAD
http://flickabooger.com/archive/2008/04/29/why-women-live-longer-than-men---a-pictorial.aspx

======
raju
Ok! That was hilarious. Though I am still trying to figure out why its on
HN???

